# When in doubt, buy them both! I did!



## GSSP (Jan 14, 2008)

Bought the S&W 625-9, Mountain Gun, in 45 LC last week and had dropped it off :smt088 at the local 'smith's to have the 4.5 lb trigger adjusted down a skootch to about 3 lbs. Then just 10 minutes later at a different shop found a minty stainless steel NM BH, 4-5/8" w/ the Factory simulated ivory grips for $360, out the door; also in 45 LC. I was so depressed to not have a 45 to shoot this weekend I could not stand to be w/o a 45. I'm so excited.:smt082

Called Ruger, gave them the serial #, they said it left their factory April 1995. 

Is their any thing in particular I should know/worry about this years manufacture (besides the wife finding outrayer? 

Big Al


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

When are the pictures coming?????


----------



## GSSP (Jan 14, 2008)

Hopefully, this is quick enough.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*range report*

GSSP; Sir; quick to picture:smt033 Not much to go wrong. Just shoot and enjoy. Are you going to do; with pictures a range report:smt083:mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

VERY nice lookin' guns! :smt023


----------



## GSSP (Jan 14, 2008)

Cleaned her up, oiled the bore and chambers then ran some .457" Hornady round lead balls through them. Throats all ran either .451" or .452". Barrel ran .450". 

I've got a bunch of the Cast Performance 265 WFNGC (.452") and have about 500 Mt Baldy 270 gr SAA SWC (.453")coming in tommorow. I'll start w/ new Starline brass, CCI 300's, HS6 and 2400 both. 

Big Al


----------



## GSSP (Jan 14, 2008)

*I'm in love!*

Loaded up 8-5 round batches of HS-6 and 2400 each, using new Starline brass, CCI 300's and the Cast Performance 265 gr WFNGC. Ran the HS-6 from 10 to 12.5 gr and the 2400 from 18 to 21.5 gr. Used Redding dies to include their Profile crimp die. Seated so the case mouth just about made the top of the crimp groove; 1.590".

All shot at 28 yards (hey, I'm retired Army so I've come to endear the term "close enough for gummnt work") over the Caldwell pistol rest I got from Midway last week on sale. I really like this thing.

HS-6
10 gr = 770 fps, 61 ES, 24 SD, 1.85" group
10.5 gr = 811 fps, 61 ES, 24 SD, 2.61" group
11 gr = 869 fps, 36 ES, 13 SD, 1.65" group
11.5 gr = 900 fps, 34 ES, 12 SD, 1.88" group
12 gr = 963 fps, 35 ES, 16 SD, .980" group (contender)
12.5 gr = 996 fps, 48 ES, 17 SD, .980" group (contender)
13 gr = 1030 fps, 33 ES, 12 SD, 1.67" group
13.5 gr = 1078 fps, 46 ES, 17 SD, 1.17" group

2400 (my last lb of Hercules 2400)
18 gr = 1083 fps, 69 ES, 30 SD, 2.44" group
18.5 gr = 1094 fps, 31 ES, 11 SD, 1.72" group (contender)
19 gr = 1138 fps, 45 ES, 17 SD, 1.66" group (contender)
19.5 gr = 1160 fps, 71 ES, 26 SD, 2.34" group
20 gr = 1182 fps, 68 ES, 28 SD, 2.67" group
20.5 gr = 1209 fps, 71 ES, 31 SD, 2.42" group
21 gr = 1230 fps, 87 ES, 35 SD. 2.15" group
21.5. gr = 1211 fps, 22 ES, 9 SD, 3.03" group

If I carry this during any big game season in Utah it has to meet some requirements. Minimum 24 cal (obviously not a problem here) 500 ft lbs energy at the muzzle for deer and antelope and 500 ft lbs energy at 100 yds for Elk, Moose, Bison, Bighorn Sheep or Rocky Mtn Goat. I have an exterior ballistic program called EXBAL for long range shooting. I can tweek it to give me ft lbs at 25 yds (won't go below 25 yds) and 100 yds. Of course their isn't a BC for the Cast Performance bullet. The Speer 260 JHP seems close enough in shape; .18. I need 1030 fps for the larger game and something just under 940 fps (25 yds) for the deer and antelope.

I think the HS-6 contenders would be pretty good for the lesser and the 2400 contenders might fit the bill for the larger game.

Concern: I mic'd the 5th shot for OAL before I shot any and after the 4th shot so it got 4 good chances to have the bullet pull out of the case from recoil. The 1000+ fps loads were pulling out about .01" each and the 1200+ loads were as much as .015" each. I'm concerned about the Redding profile crimp die providing enough crimp. I can try to tighten it down more or bite the dollar the buy another crimp die. Suggestions please?

I have 500, 270 gr SAA's coming from Mt Baldy Bullets. I intended these for the S&W 25-9 I bought a few weeks ago but want to give them a try in the Ruger.

I tell you guys, I really fell in love w/ this thing today. What a hoot to shoot. Had to drop an Advil once I got home due to the slight pain in my right/shooting hand. Shooting offhand is totally different than from the bench too.

This was my setup today.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

You obviously weren't wearing your Jimmy Buffett outfit! What was the temp when you were doing all this? That looks like a great set up. I'm jealous. It's been VERY windy here and we've had fires all over the county (South Central Texas). I just got my new reloading equipment set up in my newly remodeled loading room. When are you getting your 625 back from your smith?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Now THAT is an impressive report! I think *GSSP* must be *Bob Wright's* cousin, or they were separated at birth or something. :mrgreen:


----------



## GSSP (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't mind the cold temps as I can dress for it and it keeps the barrell cool. It was 19 deg F when I got there. About 2-1/2 hours later when I left, it had warmed up to about 23 deg F. What I don't like is the wind. I won't shoot if it is over 6 mph. It got up to about 3-4 mph by the time I left. The beauty of this spot is it's BLM, sun from my back, wind usually from by back or front and I can easily get 500 yds. I always do my 300 yd ladders and load work up here. 

The Smith should be back in 2-3 weeks but I've learned to not trust "by dates".

Big Al


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Now THAT is an impressive report! I think *GSSP* must be *Bob Wright's* cousin, or they were separated at birth or something. :mrgreen:


+1 ! Very impressive....................:smt038


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd be careful shooting out there... No back-stop.

LOL

Looks similar to my indoor air-conditioned range in Orlando, just prettier.

JeffWard


----------



## GSSP (Jan 14, 2008)

Mike,

Thanks for the compliment. What's your MOS?

I was 45L/B/K (various armament repair), then 55D which is now 89D (EOD), then 31B (Military Police), and finally a 79R (Recuiter) which I still do as a retiree.

Big Al


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

When I was young and spry, I was 11B1P. Now that I am old and creaky, I am a 92Y. I may take the final step and become 42A - admin specialist! :mrgreen:


----------



## GSSP (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah! I know the feeling. Hittin the big Five Oh this summer. Retired 6 years ago w/ zero disability. I still hurt. I really feel sorry for those guys and gals who have some kind of disability. Ouch!


----------



## GSSP (Jan 14, 2008)

*What about the bullet creep jumping forward.*

Any suggestions on the crimp issue or should I even worry about .01" forward bullet creep?

My new RCBS 45-270-SAA bullets (500) should be arriving from Mt Baldy bullets tomorrow and hope to shoot them week after next. I would shoot them this coming weekend but their will be a huge Wildlife and Conservation Expo in Salt Lake City this weekend and my buddies and I have to find a good Bear/Dall sheep outfitter for Alaska.

Big Al


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*good report*

GSSP: Sir; squat; I didn't mean to literally go out and: WOW.

Now if anyone wants to know how to do a report. SIR; your the MAN.

:smt083now part of the reason for accuracy:mrgreen: barrel frozen and shrunk 10ths: HOT dang:smt033

Thanks


----------



## GSSP (Jan 14, 2008)

*Ruger specs*

Some specs on the BH

Bore diameter = .450"
Chamber throat diameters = .451" to .452"
Barrel length = 4.64"
Wall thickness between chambers = .065" to .068"
Wall thickness to outside cylinder = .078" to .083"
Weight = 42.5 oz

The Cast Performance 265 WFNGC are quoted to be .452". I mic'd them abt .4515".

My RCBS 45-270-SAA's should arrive today from Mt Baldy bullets. The're supposed to mic .453" and are supposed to have a BHN of 11; just right for my intended purpose. Cheap cost ($70/500) and only $10 flat rate shipping.

What's the basic rule of thumb for bullet diameter and chamber throats/bore diameter?

I was shocked at the velocities I got. I was expecting a solid 100 fps slower than what I got. Could it be the tight throat/barrel diametes?


----------

